# أحتاج serial number solidworks 2011



## م براق (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أحتاج ضروري جدا 
serial number solidworks 2011
ولكم مني خالص الدعوات


----------



## أبوعبدالله (16 يناير 2011)

0000
0000
0000
3486
q5hf
fg98


----------



## افاضل (26 مارس 2011)

موضوع جيد


----------



## seifkassab (6 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس


----------



## kamal Nashar (25 يونيو 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## نخنوخ (24 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعة عندما أستعمل هذا السيريال أثناء عمل الانستلاشن يتصل الكميوتر عن طريق الانترنت ويتأكد من السيريال ثم أحصل على رسالة تقول بأن هذا السيريال غير موجود! وإذا قطعت الانتترنت أثناء الانستلاشن فإن الانستلاشن لا يستمر! ممكن المساعدة لو سمحتم؟


----------



## mega197211 (28 فبراير 2012)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## mega197211 (28 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=243847#ixzz1ng4wyaML


برجاءالمساعدة يا جماعة عندما أستعمل هذا السيريال أثناء عمل التثبيت يتصل الكميوتر عن طريق الانترنت ويتأكد من السيريال ثم أحصل على رسالة تقول بأن هذا السيريال غير موجود! وإذا قطعت الانتترنت أثناء فإن التثبيت لا يستمر! ممكن المساعدة لو سمحتم؟​


----------



## mega197211 (28 فبراير 2012)

برجاء المساعدة فى تثبيت برنامج solidworks 2011 spoعلى جهاز الكمبيوتر


----------



## mega197211 (28 فبراير 2012)

برجاء من مشرفى الهندسة الميكانيكية-عام المساعدة فى ايجاد خطوات تثبيت برنامج سوليد ورك 2010 وشكرا


----------



## mega197211 (28 فبراير 2012)

برجاء من مشرفى الهندسة الميكانيكية-عام المساعدة فى ايجاد خطوات تنثبيت برنامج سوليد ورك 2011 وشكرا


----------

